# Design Blog



## dariel (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey, 

eine Kollegin und ich haben gmeiensam ein Blog aufgesetzt, welches sich mit dem Thema Illustration, Webdesign, Fotografie usw befassen soll  

Wie gesagt soll, da es erst seit kurzem online ist sind noch nicht all zu viele Posts vorhanden aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal nen Blick darauf werfen ob das bis jetzt vorhandene brauchbar ist! 

Vielleicht findet ja der ein oder andere einen brauchbaren Link...

http://www.mokey-arts.com/blog

lg


----------

